# Need dx code-Can anyone tell



## MsMaddy (Sep 9, 2008)

Can anyone tell me  what is the  dx code for " VESTIBULAR NEURITIS" and " history of esophageal Stricture".  Also when a pt comes for suture removal
and doctor markes skin neoplasm (239.2) instead of suture removal (V58.32), can I use them both or just V58.32.  I usually use just V58.32.

Thank you all in advance

MsMaddy CPC-A


----------



## kdaniel (Sep 10, 2008)

*REG Vestibular Neuritis*

Vestibular is defined as having to do w/a structure that is vestibule (entrance) such as the vestibule of the ear. Which would be 388.71
But since he has a Hx of Esophageal Stricture (there is no history of Dx code for this)you would most likely use 352.1 which is Glossopharyngeal Neuritis _DEF: pain between throat and ear along petrosal and jugular ganglia._  And to your second question you can code for both w/ 239.2 prim and V58.32 sec as long as the Dr has dictated that he/she has seen that patient for both reasons.  I hope this help in anyway. 


Kristi


----------

